# Asus Eeebook x205 won't display wi-fi and connect.



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Asus Eeebook x205 won't display wi-fi and connect. 

I am using Windows 8.

How do I get it to display the wi-fi and connect ?

When I try to connect to the internet it says-
Windows did not detect any network hardware.




Thanks


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

The system needs to be running Windows 8.1 before you can get working drivers:

Notebooks & Ultrabooks - ASUS EeeBook X205TA - ASUS


----------

